# Violin players; what is the best inexpensive violin $500??



## rJames (Jan 16, 2009)

I know that the guitars being made in factories are much better than they used to be.

As I recall, it has to do with better ways to "age" wood and more accurate machining.

Is the same true with violins?

What is a brand name that I can look for at NAMM? I may try to pick one up on Sunday.

I'm thinking under $500 (less if possible) but if, say, $1,000 (or $1,300) buys me a real instrument, then I would consider that.

I guess I'm looking for the best value for musicality at a budget price.

Please keep in mind that I might be able to get a $2,000 violin for $1,000 or $1,500 so please give me any ideas you might have.

What brand should I be looking for to get the best sound?

Thanks.


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm sure you should find something in the $500 range, as around 2/3 of the usual business is already included in that price region. Violins are not that big, that's why they're not so superexpensive. I'd rather advice you a special real instruments forum though, not many players around here. There you're surely find some beginner tips and what to look out for and what to avoid. Some may even know dealers in your region so you can test out for a while if it suits you.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 16, 2009)

PolarBear,

my violin is (edited) USD, and yes, that is not really superexpensive ... for violins. I was lucky.

rJames,
try to get an instrument built by David Lien from taiwan, his workshop builds nice instruments in that range.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jan 16, 2009)

PolarBear @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> Violins are not that big, that's why they're not so superexpensive.



LOL - that's funny. Good joke.

rJames: I started to take lessons a while ago, and bought a cheapie. I spoke to my prospective teacher prior to my first lesson and prior to my purchase. I asked her about price range, and she told me if I was serious, to not spend less than $1500. Well, I wound up spending $500, which included the case and bow, and it was about the least expensive I could find for a full-size violin. There actually was one for $300, but that was about to literally fall apart in my hand when I picked it up. So, I opted for the $500 one. I get to the teacher's house, and she, at the end of our first lesson, played my violin, and then played hers, which was worth close to half a mil. I mean, she has played Carnagie...yanno. The difference in tone was nothing short of astounding. Which didn't exactly surprise me, but when you say "to get the best sound", I think of that moment. I understand you are not looking for a great sounding instrument, but if you think you are going to get something that sounds good in your price range, you can forget it.

Best of luck - let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, nevertheless try out a David Lien instrument if you can. He studied violin in vienna and then violin making in cremona and now works in taiwan. I have played decent violins for EUR 1000 that normally should cost EUR 3000 if being built in the western world and were not so bad.


----------



## rJames (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks everyone. I will look for David Lien.


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 17, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> PolarBear,
> 
> my violin is 24,000 USD, and yes, that is not really superexpensive ... for violins. I was lucky.


You're not defeating my point with that  Actually... well. I don't know if I would shell out that big cash on something I'm not sure to endure for too long. Did you start with that instrument? I bet not.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 17, 2009)

PolarBear,

you seemed to indicate that size of an instrument is the most important parameter for the price. Recently I picked up a conga that should be more expensive than a violin then ... but was only 80 EUR ... 8)

But if you say that a cello usually costs more than a violin of equal quality then I am with you (a cello needs 450 hours for the making opposed to 250 hours for a violin). 

However I would like to know on what your statement is based that 2/3 of the usual violin business is in the range of 500 USD. I never would have thought that.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jan 17, 2009)

Rent! 

I'm doing a modern film noir project http://DirkSnowglobe.com and I wanted a real upright bass, rather than samples. The cost? $45 a month with no long-term commitment. The sales price on the instrument (3/4 FWIW) is about $3k. It was only rented once previously, so it's like brand new.

Being an electric bass player, I'm cramming right now. The fretless thing is no big deal, but the scale and slowness (high action, far apart strings) are something to get used to.

Anyway, renting can be a real bargain. Best of all, you can have something immediately, without having to make a long-term decision.


----------



## rJames (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought one.

I couldn't find David Lien. I Googled him and came up with Galaxia distributors and NAMM booth 2600 or so.

Unluckily, that was in years past. Picked up a program and no Galaxia and no David Lien. Probably lucky for me. I would have sprung for the extra dough on Hannes' say so. 

And I really don't need that much violin.

I found a guy who was willing to sell at the show. They all (many) seem to have violins from (list) $200-$30,000. I ended up with a $950 retail for $500.

So, I'm happy. I don't think my daughter will get to play it much. (she can use it to practice at home, private lessons or concerts) I'm going to keep it in my office and figure out how to make it do something that I can record and mangle.

After a year, I will record actual notes! I promise you.

Thanks for your help.

Found a guy who imports guitars ad he is in my neighbor hood so I may get a new guitar out of the deal as well.

I love musical instruments, now if I could just learn to play one!


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 19, 2009)

PolarBear @ Mon Jan 19 said:


> My estimation was simply done on this rough market check:
> http://www.thomann.de/de/cat_PG_4.html? ... =50&oa=pra



OK, I understand. For a moment I thought you had some facts based on statistically verified data.

FWIW the models that can be buyed at music retailers are mostly machine-made violins made from fresh wood. Since wood is a non-standardized and living material everything changes as soon as hand work gets involved and seasoned wood is used (soundwise and price wise). New handmade violins can be buyed at a violin makers workshops, not at music retailers, and the prices are usually roughly between 3000 and 15000 EUR.

Also available at violin makers workshops are machine-made violins that are refined per hand which would be a reasonable starting point for a kids instrument. Violins that are not OK technically are a nightmare to learn on.

rJames,
congratulations to your violin, and have fun getting along with it. You know what the secret of the kids is? They are comparing their abilities with what they were able to do yesterday, a week ago or a month ago, not with the top of the crop. That keeps them patient and practicing.


----------

